# What's the best combination mutation pair?



## Thmaciel (May 20, 2020)

Hi. I have some cockatiels mutations:

1 Whiteface (male)
1 Whiteface cinnamon (male)
1 Wild (male)
1 Pied (male)
1 Lutino (male)









and,

1 Pearl (female)
2 Lutinos (female)









I'll get 2 more females to complete the couples. 

*So what's the best combination for this colors to pair? And what are the other two female mutations I need to get?*


----------

